# Vespa 400



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice car, youve almost finished it in you first post !.
Are you going to keep the clutch.
What kind of motor is it and what controller are you going to use.


----------



## Furylectric (Jan 24, 2016)

so how to connect the motor 

no much room underneath , the large diameter motor has to go 150cm further 

gearbox case is very little 
engine is bolted to it via 3 small bolts

I decide to use a spare crankcase


----------



## Furylectric (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi Rip
It won't use any clutch 
don't know much about the motor niether controller
I will post about it 
my mate is the electro dud & I'm the mecanics


----------



## Furylectric (Jan 24, 2016)

thanks my machinery dud









































perfect offset 

perfect centerized

cheap & quickly done

motor flange will be bolted to the crankcase

good amount of material around the bearing area


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Wow that was a 2 stroke, cant see any reed valves must have been discs.
couldnt you use just 20mm thickness of that clutch flange of the block.
Make a small adaptor plate from the motor to the flange and make a enw flywheel ?


----------



## Furylectric (Jan 24, 2016)

crankcountershaft valve i think 
no reed no disc

motor is large in diameter & don't match with the subframe of the car
it has to go 15 cm further back
I could have done an adapter plate 
but the crankcase is going straight good into the box 
I think I went very easy on the job


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Ah one of the crank rotors had a cutaway that lined up with the inlet port.
A lot like a disc but must have been lousy performance.
1m 30s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jgSc-aFmIQ


----------



## Furylectric (Jan 24, 2016)

at least 18 hp !
since it's a twin with monocarb , the small blowback from each cylinder goes into the inlet & to the other cylinder ...helps the vacuum a bit


----------



## Furylectric (Jan 24, 2016)

saw the adaptor plate of the Mehari club in the Retromobile Paris show
nice









They are offering soon a EV Mehari newly built on the market
Registred as a Quadricycle less than 400kg & not as a car
to get an homologation via the german TUV

f....g french laws...


----------



## Furylectric (Jan 24, 2016)

Adaptor is ready

























































the mini all tubular chassis R1 engine not yet......


----------



## bigmotherwhale (Apr 15, 2011)

NICE mini !


----------



## Furylectric (Jan 24, 2016)

http://www.rl-hydraulics.com/fileadmin/user_upload/pdf/4. Kupplungen_Couplings/Spidex.pdf

SPIDEX coupler


----------



## nuxland (May 3, 2015)

Do you know what motor they are using there? 



Furylectric said:


> saw the adaptor plate of the Mehari club in the Retromobile Paris show
> nice
> 
> View attachment 54537
> ...


----------



## Furylectric (Jan 24, 2016)

we are using a nice axial flux twin stator from Golden motor 

















Light & liquid cooled seems parfait for Lil Bee


----------



## Furylectric (Jan 24, 2016)

Hello lil bee !


----------



## Furylectric (Jan 24, 2016)

Been busy with your rear end lately
View attachment 56081
View attachment 56089

really nice naked
View attachment 56097
View attachment 56105

Crankcase fits perfect
View attachment 56113
View attachment 56121

well it was there before ...
View attachment 56129
a good nerve center
but a bit offbeat to
View attachment 56145
Holly stuffy !
View attachment 56153

a bigol drill into intake manifold to reach the screw , we dt care anymore leaks ha ha !
View attachment 56137


Why pics aren't shown ??


----------



## Furylectric (Jan 24, 2016)

back to a striped balck & golden butt la vespa !!


----------



## Furylectric (Jan 24, 2016)

there we will see the spidex coupler







a ball bearing will come back in place to hold the spidex other end







Motor will have a bottom mount to insure a strong fix , we don't want those 3 x 8mm screws on the crankcase/gearbox to suffer from the torque












Rubbered like the gearbox as well
We'll keep the original inlet manifold to enjoy foam riding by bubble injection


----------



## Furylectric (Jan 24, 2016)

I love it


----------



## Furylectric (Jan 24, 2016)

Won't let you naked with this weather lil bee














When your skirt 's fit you sooooo well

























Lil tight ok


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Looking like very good progress. Well done


Tyler


----------



## Furylectric (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks Tyler , I'm pretty new in EV conversion & I enjoy a lot


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Is this the Golden motor where only one of the 2 stators is water cooled and the other is air cooled.
Heres the motenergy version
http://www.thunderstruck-ev.com/motenergy-1302-water-cooled-brushless.html


----------



## nuxland (May 3, 2015)

I'm using the same motor 48V vith air cooling.
But I ment what motor they are using in that picture: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=54537&d=1455394829
It looks the same size but it's not GM motor.



Furylectric said:


> we are using a nice axial flux twin stator from Golden motor
> 
> View attachment 54969
> 
> ...


----------



## Furylectric (Jan 24, 2016)

ust recieved the shaft coupler
It's the large diameter / long end série
It went directly to be machined 
one end drilled 1" with a clavette for the motor shaft 
outside D reduced to 45mm
other end is more problematic since it doesn't reach the splinned area of the gearboxe's shaft , it is bold at the end for 20mm....

I'm going to weld the splinned center of the disc clutch to the end , a 10mm drill in the coupler end while center the shaft before I weld it 
Outside diameter reducer to 35mm to match the bearing


----------



## Furylectric (Jan 24, 2016)

asked my 10 years old daughter to draw the thing






No it's me !


----------



## Furylectric (Jan 24, 2016)

Will use a Gokart clavette 6,35x6,35 mm


----------



## Furylectric (Jan 24, 2016)

After being tortured at lenght













It finally admets it will work straight for us


----------



## Furylectric (Jan 24, 2016)

on the before/after theme here's the coupler







Found the right bearing













ready for the instalation
a bit of work to clean the screw's location


























a circlip to hold the bearing but no need it's tight in the case






2 holes to tight the unreachable screws


----------



## Furylectric (Jan 24, 2016)

crankcase is closed 


























motor slided well into the coupler

























thanks the special clavette 1/4 inch on half the height & 6mm on the rest 
we don't have the 1/4 inch tool to grave in the coupler...
drilling are crossing ok


----------



## Furylectric (Jan 24, 2016)

we will juice it this WE


----------



## Furylectric (Jan 24, 2016)

HI there watts up !!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmqEg6uUVgk

Little Bee is working great with a good power

We are now working on the battery integration & its outfit as well...

Love it !


----------



## bigmotherwhale (Apr 15, 2011)

Congratulations


----------



## Moltenmetal (Mar 20, 2014)

Battery on the luggage rack!

Congrats on your first drive!


----------



## Baratong (Nov 29, 2012)

Fantastic! 

Big EV grin


----------



## Furylectric (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks !!

Yes battery rack back !

It will need a good brake job , that thing goes fast


----------



## miscrms (Sep 25, 2013)

Awesome, congrats!


----------

